# Winston & Lola



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

wanted to say hello 

This is Lolas prefered sleeping position

















Winston


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww such adorable cats ,they're absolutely gorgeous
lovely pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

thank you  wow, 119 views and only one comment. i think they're goregous, but then i'm biased.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They are fab - you have every right to be biased!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Gorgeous cats...lovely pics.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh wow they are gorgeous!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:

Great pics, I love the positions they sleep in!


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Ahh they're so cute  

Love the first pic  x


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

thank you all. sorry if that came across as rude in my last post. I had just been told I am being made redundant and so was feeling a little sorry for myself however Winston and Lola have been cheering me up today


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh sorry to hear that, theres so many people out of work at the mo, my OH being one of them and its really hard.

I think I would of got upset with 119? views and nobody posted! I really think they are lovely kitties but then Im biased also! lol


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

You've got to love british blues! They're just such attractive cats! Love Winston and Lola.  xx


----------



## wow4684 (Jun 5, 2009)

For what it is worth, I don't have a problem with being able to create a death knight on any server, even one you have never been on before. I feel the same about any other class. If I have taken a warrior to level X on one server, why should I have to level one up on another. How many times to I have to kill Hogger for heavens sake.cheap wow gold buy wow gold


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

they're so cute! I love their faces!


----------

